# What is the diet i should follow at the age of 60 for a better health ?



## marshell08 (Mar 29, 2012)

Please provide me with you most valuable suggestion on how to maintain a good health with diet ?


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 30, 2012)

Eat healthy try not to go out too much for food (I tend to overeat when I do) keep up a regular exercise routine, and most importantly, read and learn, you have to keep your mind sharp!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2012)

I am around the same age, and I think that a diet of whole and natural foods is ideal. Avoid packaged foods which are highly processed and have a lot of chemical preservatives. The shorter the ingredient label, the better off you are. Simple things like fruits, veggies, lean meats and whole grains are most beneficial. Cut out the excess butters, creams and fats, as they are just a drain on your liver and may clog your arteries. I use a lot of extra virgin olive oil for cooking, or extra virgin unrefined coconut oil for baking in place of other oils, spreads or margarines. In the morning, I like to have plain greek yogurt, with lemon juice and raw honey. I also add either Chia or Flax seeds when I have them. If you can afford it, try to buy Organic. If you have to buy just one thing that's organic, make it milk products, as cows are given hormones and antibiotics which are detrimental to health. I personally don't drink any milk anymore, I use Rice Milk, Almond Milk, Coconut Milk or a mixture to use over cereal like corn flakes.


----------

